# I need a__________ thread!



## zoglug (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes people, yet another one of those threads that i am sure you all hate very much indeed! Now ive made it to Dubai and decided im going to look to move to the Marina im moving on to my next problem 

At the moment im looking for 2 things:

1) A cheap hairdresser who will do a reasonable job on my over growing locks (im male for those who i havent met!)

2) A cheap laundrette i can get my work and casual clothes washed. With living in a hotel, i cant do my own washing just yet, and starting at AED 30 per item, i dont fancy using the hotel's service!

Im currently based in the Fairmont hotel, and dont have a car, so would prefer things in the area i am in or close enough so i can get a taxi rather cheaply!

And yes....i mention cheaply a lot! Thats because i dont have many funds until i get paid the 25th of this month!

Many thanks

Zog


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

zoglug said:


> Yes people, yet another one of those threads that i am sure you all hate very much indeed! Now ive made it to Dubai and decided im going to look to move to the Marina im moving on to my next problem
> 
> At the moment im looking for 2 things:
> 
> ...



if you are in the fairmont in szr, you could try satwa or al dyiafah road behind it. i can't tell you exactly where there the laundry shop or the barber's are, but i'm sure a little exploration of the area will offer you the answer to your queries.


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

Well there's one dry cleaner in Barsha close to MoE where they charge 6AED/shirt for cleaning & ironing but I have no idea for your whereabouts.. Though Satwa seems to be your best shot right now..

For the hairdresser, I strongly suggest you to get a haircut in a place where someone highly recommends.. When I came here (being a man) I didn't get a haircut till my 9th month and when I had to get one, the results were awful.. Watch out!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I've been getting my hair cut here once a month for about a year and a half. I've yet to have a haircut I'm happy with.

Most of the affordable places here (70 Dhs a cut) are staffed by Lebanese guys who cut your hair like hyperactive 5 year olds colouring in after a double espresso and leave your hair with all sorts of angles that leave you looking like a Red Dwarf character.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

There is a really good guy in the City Centre Hotel, in Diera, attached to city centre mall. He is really good and does it for 90aed. Toni and guy are very good but are more like 250aed, they are based in Emirates Towers, which is pretty close.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Buy a hair clipper for 199dhs, that's what I did. Of course now I don't have any hair to cut


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Buy a hair clipper for 199dhs, that's what I did. Of course now I don't have any hair to cut


Should've bought a better hair clipper!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey don't diss the clipper!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've never had a bad short back and sides


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Al Dyiafah Street has a barber that is absolutely packed out regardless the time of day, same side as the Rydges Plaza on the other side of the roundabout. If it is too busy there is another on the other side of the road further down. 

Hundreds of laundrettes on the back streets of Satwa too but if you get stuck a new one has opened inside the mall where Carre Four express is at the bottom of Al Dyiafah Street.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> I've been getting my hair cut here once a month for about a year and a half. I've yet to have a haircut I'm happy with.
> 
> Most of the affordable places here (70 Dhs a cut) are staffed by Lebanese guys who cut your hair like hyperactive 5 year olds colouring in after a double espresso and leave your hair with all sorts of angles that leave you looking like a Red Dwarf character.


So essentially you've been having a bad hair day for the last year and a half?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You should go to Qatar, they have a whole street of barbers there! Yes just barbers, one after the other


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

nola said:


> So essentially you've been having a bad hair day for the last year and a half?


he shouldn't complain. i know a bunch of guys who would love to whine about having a bad haircut yet they are bald


----------

